# Any coorelation with acid reflux?



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

I was recently dx with Papillary cancer. TT will be on 6/4. I have this "burning" question  though. I've never really had an issue with acid reflux... but in March it just hit me like a ton of bricks, like a switch was flipped, 24/7. That was the straw that made me call for an appt, thinking that since it's my throat, that it could be related. I guess I can be glad the reflux hit me, since I ended up getting dx with the cancer, and who knows how long I may have waited otherwise.

Anywho, I am really hoping that it's related to my thyroid because I really want it to go away after my TT. Did anyone else experience this? If so, did it go away after TT?? Hoping here, but doubt it will pan out...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I hate to burst your "hope" bubble, but my acid reflux sure didn't go away after my TT. But I've had acid reflux since the beginning of time, so maybe yours is quite different, and there really is hope.


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

So I can still hope, for now


----------

